# Root ON, Root OFF



## davidcampbell (May 19, 2012)

The company I work for is rolling out mobile antivirus (McAfee) integrated with a central managements system, which detects root and reports it back to the management server. It also detects a bunch of other crap that basically means I'm going to have to roll back to the stock ROM.

However I would like to retain recovery for backups and such and is it possible to have a zip that I can flash which can remove root just like that other zip you can flash to achieve root on the stock ROMs?

It would be nice if I could just keep them on my SD card and toggle root when needed


----------



## DRaulie2003 (Dec 14, 2011)

You might be able to get by with using Voodoo Root Keeper because it has a temp un-root option which will un-root you but then you just open the app back up and hit restore root and you're rooted again

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## daspazz (Apr 14, 2012)

davidcampbell said:


> The company I work for is rolling out mobile antivirus (McAfee) integrated with a central managements system, which detects root and reports it back to the management server. It also detects a bunch of other crap that basically means I'm going to have to roll back to the stock ROM.
> 
> However I would like to retain recovery for backups and such and is it possible to have a zip that I can flash which can remove root just like that other zip you can flash to achieve root on the stock ROMs?
> 
> It would be nice if I could just keep them on my SD card and toggle root when needed


DRaulie2003 has a nice plan, I have never tried that app so I don't know anything about it. Sorry!

But what about using recovery to keep a current backup of your phone? Then when you get unrooted boot into recovery via bootloader and restore. I use backup and restore a lot since I am always modding with new kernels and different ROMs, it has saved my but on more than one occasion.


----------



## davidcampbell (May 19, 2012)

in the short term, can anyone point me to a ROM that is as close to the Telstra ICS RUU as possible, but still a ROM not a RUU preferably unrooted?


----------



## mg2195 (Apr 12, 2012)

DRaulie2003 said:


> You might be able to get by with using Voodoo Root Keeper because it has a temp un-root option which will un-root you but then you just open the app back up and hit restore root and you're rooted again
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


Superuser also has an option to temp unroot...

To the op...don't know about any roms close to the Telstra ruu...but I'm.confused why it matters if your work knows your phone is rooted, its not like your doing anything illegal-but then again its none of my business...isn't that like a privacy violation though???!?

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Darkfleet (Jul 9, 2012)

From a companies stand point it could be classes as "illegal". You lose warranty and shit. And it could, in rare cases, present a greater threat of data theft


----------



## xxshadowxslayerxx (Sep 8, 2012)

A dB backup. Google it

Sent from my Vivid 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------

